# NISMO seats...



## joyeiko (Mar 5, 2004)

do they exist???

ey ppl...im new to this forum...i actually own two nissans...my precious 97 200sx se-r n my beloved 90 Z..

but anyways..my real question is that I am looking to buy some Nismo seats and I cant find them anywhere...they sell some on EBAY but they look totally fake....who better to ask then the NISSAN FORUM, right???

so all u wonderful, fellow nissan luvers...give me a heads up..thanx a bunch, i appreciate...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Man those ebay NISMO seats are really nismo.. i bought a set, and it had all the nismo paperwork to back it up... it even bolted right in to my 200sx... perfect fit with the rails they gave me.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..wanna see some "real" NISMO seats?? ..check out ImportFan.com..in the Nismo section, page 3.. ..real JDM Nismo reclining seat..$1,380.00 :thumbup: 

..I think the ones on Ebay are some imitation seats w/ the logo embroidered on. ..check out the seller's "other items for sale".. ..notice how all the TRD & RallyArt seats look the same..& how it looks like they just change the logo..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chuck did u get these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=2464616613&category=33701#ebayphotohosting


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> chuck did u get these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=2464616613&category=33701#ebayphotohosting


i like those. are they authentic nismo? how much do you think that auction will end at?


----------



## joyeiko (Mar 5, 2004)

*def..fake!*

thanx blazin_injun...i didnt even THINK of lookin at sellers other stuff...u were right...the guy is selling identical seats..but they are JDM style BMW M3 seats!....  to the last guy to ask if they are authentic..i can now answer..NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

joyeiko said:


> thanx blazin_injun...i didnt even THINK of lookin at sellers other stuff...u were right...the guy is selling identical seats..but they are JDM style BMW M3 seats!....  to the last guy to ask if they are authentic..i can now answer..NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo


JDM bmw???
I didn,t think there was a jdm market for them isnt that Euro??
Don't know much bout beemers


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^hellz yes. thats probably his first clue on fakeness. jdm parts for a british car? nyucl nyuck nyuck  nice seats still!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BMW is German, not British.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I was being sarcastic... i didnt get those trash nis-fake seats.. im very happy with the seats i have now.. stock 200sx SE seats.. 

But, i wouldnt mind getting some 03 Spec V seats..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

samo said:


> BMW is German, not British.


nyea...same thing


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so they're not a perfect fit chuck? you had me going.  
damn fakes


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> nyea...same thing


After spending many hours wrenching on both German and English cars, I can tell you, they certainly aren't the same  .


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Deutsche cars and english car are not the same


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

anyways. i actually like the look of these seats. think the quality is cheap shit though?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt those seats are anything special. From the pic of the brackets, you're going to have to do some fab work to get them in. I also wouldn't buy seats if you haven't sat in them. Racing seats are, in general, a lot less comfortable than a normal car seat. Even Sean's wide Corbeaus, which are pretty comfortable as far as racing seats go, are a lot less comfortable than the NX2000 seats he used to have (which I now own ).

And to seal the deal further, the seller is a notorious copyright thief. I've dealt with him at length regarding his deliberate and repeated theft of my photographs of Sean's car. He now is using other peoples' stolen photographs to sell his product. I wouldn't purchase anything from that thief.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll probably end up with g20 seats all around like justins....definately the rears, haven't decided on the front. i want something racy looking but can't pass on the comfort, seeing as how its not the greatest already.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get NX2000 seats for the front if you can find them. I've pretty much owned/sat in just about every seat that came in the B13/B14/B15 chassis, and the NX2000s are by far the most supportive and most comfortable. And they actually bolt in, unlike G20 seats. They're a bit hard to find, but I might be tempted to get rid of mine for the right price... maybe.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im waiting on justin to confirm that the p11 seats fit in the rear. i was looking on car-parts.com and they're actually really cheap!!!
i'll have to check out nx seats. i'd have to get em re-wrapped in black leather to match the rears though i'd assume.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some NX2000 seats came in leather. Jason on NW Nismo has a set. The ones I have are black cloth, which I like much better.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> Some NX2000 seats came in leather. Jason on NW Nismo has a set. The ones I have are black cloth, which I like much better.


Black cloth ....how much u want for the seats?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

http://x3racing.com/product.asp?pid=RS-NISMO-BKCF

has those nismo seats. i duno if that guy on ebay used those pics but they look kinda real on that site.


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> http://x3racing.com/product.asp?pid=RS-NISMO-BKCF
> 
> has those nismo seats. i duno if that guy on ebay used those pics but they look kinda real on that site.


I know my S13 has some heavily worn seats. I was quoted about $400 to refab them and for that price i could get the cheap wannabe seats and they will work just as well as the stock S13 seats. So i personally dont have a problem. I wont go around saying I have NIMO seats but they just have the nismo logo. Just like i dont say I have a NISMO hood just because my CF hood has a NISMO logo on it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Black cloth ....how much u want for the seats?


Depends on whether or not they'll bolt into my Subaru. If I can't get them in, then I will put them in the classifieds, but probably for local pickup only. Sorry bro  .


----------

